# Arospeed Short Shifters?



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Guys I see these on Ebay all the time. Just wondering if they are crap or a decent deal for $40 or $50?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1853588306


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

well.I havent seen anything come out of Aerospeed that was really worht a crap..but maybe someone has one and can attest to it...


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

i dunno about quality but i was thinking about getting a blue one


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

HAve you guys seen this? I was thinking about getting them. you can get them from JCWsportcompact.com for like $50. I think they might look pretty sweet. I have seen them on another car and tought they made the stock front end a little more sporty looking.

http://www.arospeed.com/products/mainproductpicture/e_ARO38.jpg


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Aerospeed makes a good floor bar, so I've heard. It's like a strut tower bar except it goes on your rear floorboard and bolts onto the seat belt mounts, I think. Helps even more with chassis flex. I heard a couple of good things about it and he said the same thing you did, that Aerospeed sucks, but he liked how well their floor bar worked.

http://www.arospeed.com/s2000.asp?catid=18

I know that says S2000 but the guy said they made one for our cars also.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

red anodized shifter, looks good, floor brace, hmm, might get one, about to strip the rear, no back seat and all.........


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

arospeed products are OK. A word of advice though...you get what you pay for!!


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

whats a good short shifter then


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

Check out $tealins (stillen) site. They make excellent short shifters, but they are a bit over priced. I have one and it performs!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

aerospeed short shifters stink..... I treid one because it was cheap and hated it... I ended up getting the one i should have gotten in the first place. The good old B&M.. They are the best but cost about 120-140. The B&M comes with a new pivot plate also. The aeroslow crap shifter looks a lot like the one ment for a honda civic.... (i installed one on my buddies car).. I give them props for using a bearing instead of a bushing though.

Problems with the aerospeed are

It binds without some creative engineering
Does not come with all the neccesary parts
I got no instructions
Uses lots of stock pieces that are replaced buy better shifters
It stinks
It does not shorten the throw that much anyway when your done

Buy the B&M its worth the money and you get more then you do witht the aerospeed


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

does the b&m come in fancy colors?? what the heck, it'll just get covered up by the boot......


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

They just come in a nice classic grey finish..... It looks good but you can always get a boot... I think some of the sport compact shifters are availible in chrome but my B&M is grey.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so is a floor bar/brace suggested for a b14, and will it fit with light or heavy mods to interior??


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

pacesetter makes one...my boy chimminke here on forums has one...ask him if he likes it....he has a 01 sentra gxe but the ga16 transmissions match up ( shifter wise)...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

correction....his name is chimmike...not whatever i said earlier...and the trannys dont match up, but meant that a ga16 shifter fits into his.....so ask him if he likes it...i might get one....pacesetter is shit....but who knows


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

from what ive heard arospeed shifters suck, ive even heard of them breaking in your hand, if i were you i would get the pacesetter, ya ya, i know pacesetter sucks, but not as far as this short shifter goes, its the same model as the classic smc, the best short shifter ever made for a 200sx.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Pacesetter performance products are low-end but the SS is good one. I have the pacesetter short shifter on my car.... its great, not a single problem. Like cleanb14 said, its a copy of a quality classic. Cant beat that... I give the PS a :thumbup:


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

dont buy anything but an old smc shifter, pacesetter, or b&m. i bought one off ebay and it snapped off at the weld on the pivot point on valentine's day. it never felt right either bc i was using a tiny bolt. it was night and day after i installed my pacesetter. its on $70 shipped from nopi.


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

how come the b&m shifter costs so much more than the pacesetter on NOPI? do you need anything from the stock assembly to get the pacesetter to work?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

The pacesetter shifter is just the shifter, the ball, and the little rubber cap that goes under the ball. You'll need to reuse a few things from the stock shifter assembly, namely the shifter brushings. The B&M is an entire shifter assembly. It does cost more, but it is a direct drop-in replacement.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

just a little more expensive than arospeed, and has bushings.. http://www.seffects.com/catalog/product.asp?ProductCode=pac010420&MainCategory=&Category=


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

That thing looks really funny with that knob.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

what bushings are you speaking of? the only bushing i know is the shift stabilizer bushing. you reuse everything stock except the dust boot and shifter itself. i saw b&m came with bushings is the only reason im asking about what bushings you are talking about


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

ic. is the install any easier/harder between b&m and pacesetter?


----------

